

In A Down Economy, Startups Rise From Coworking  - nathanburke
http://mediabullseye.com/mb/2009/01/in-a-down-economy-startups-ris.html

======
nathanburke
Has anyone worked from another coworking environment in a different city? I
wrote about betahouse, as it's the only one I know here in the Boston area,
but if there are others, I'd love to hear about what people have thought of
them. Thanks.

------
ucdaz
There are also a lot of weekend Hackers who have full time jobs during the
work week. Does anyone know if there are weekend cowork programs out there?

